
Steve Jobs’s worst decision was promoting Tim Cook - rm2889
https://qz.com/819739/why-tim-cook-is-steve-ballmer-and-why-he-still-has-his-job-at-apple/
======
afinlayson
Why does everything have to be hyperbolic? It wasn't his worst decision. The
man died because he didn't get his curable cancer taken care of soon enough.
Or his worst decision might be he didn't acknowledging his daughter sooner.

Tim Cook isn't Steve and has done a lot of things right, but he's still not
Steve so this story will be written 100 more times until a new "Visionary" CEO
is anointed.

This speaks more to journalism then it does to Steve. Please stop.

~~~
coltonv
Journalist these days feel that every single title needs to be as shocking as
possible because they are _desperate_ for you to click.

I've learned to hate the words "baffled", "shocked", etc. because journalists
basically spam them for clickbait.

------
LordWinstanley
>>>Satya Nadella ... released a new version of Windows without the usual
trauma...

That's about the third time I've read similar sentiments in a 'Nadella is
perfect' tinted article. I guess the massive uproar about; forced updates,
phoning home and data-slurping, in Windows 10 must have completely passed some
tech journalists by.

